# "frequency" hertz



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I understand the "frequency" hertz is how smoothly the movements are from cursor click to actual movement on the monitor.

Since there is a second > two seconds delay in response on my PC I started looking into this. Discovered mine was set at 59 which is terribly slow. I was able to change it; but not by much. It is now set at 75 hertz. 

Can anyone talk with me about these frequency hertz and tell me if there is any way to get a setting higher than the 75 I got? (Would I actually need to purchase a new "monitor"? Would I need to purchase a new "computer"?)


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm having a hard time believing that your video refresh rate can cause a delay in mouse response, and certainly not a 1 to 2 second delay. It sounds more like a communication port conflict to me. If it's a USB mouse, try going to the device manager and deleting everything under universal serial bus controllers, then reboot. The drivers will automatically reinstall. Hopefully that will resolve any conflicts.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> I understand the "frequency" hertz is how smoothly the movements are from cursor click to actual movement on the monitor.


It sounds like you're talking about the monitor's refresh rate. It has nothing to do with movement you see on the screen; it's how fast the dots are drawn on the screen. With the old CRT monitors too low a refresh rate gave a flickery appearance, but with an LCD monitor it doesn't make any difference in what you see.



> there is a second > two seconds delay in response on my PC


A delay in response to what? Typing, moving the mouse, clicking the mouse? All of the above? You don't mean the delay you have when playing your game, do you?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This mouse came with the keyboard that came with this computer. on the back it has a long number then "1,ZEUS:E2" and just under that is "CEFC rights".

This is an ABS Summoner - Ryzen 5 3600 - Radeon RX 590 - 16GB DDR4 3000MHz - 512GB SSD - Gaming Desktop PC". It has Ryzen 5 3rd Gen 3600 (3.60GHz), AMD Radeon RX 590 8GB, 16GB DDR4 3000MHz, 512GB SSD, Windows 10 Home 64-bit. On the back is "ABS Rogue M ALA119, #132724380-004, #810575032920"; and I have no idea what those numbers stand for. The keyboard and mouse I'm using came in the same box with this computer.

The "monitor" I'm using is a ViewSonic VX3216-SCMH-W 32", a "full HD Curved Monitor with wide color performance" and full HD 1`080p resolution. The information that came with it states it is "...an edge-to-edge frameless bezel and slick curves and include a range of flexible connectivity options: HDMI, DVI, VGA...exclusive ViewMode equipped with those ViewSonic presets which offers optimized screen performance." It is a VX3216-SCMH-W-2, model #VS16577

Backwoodsman7 the 1-2 sec delay is in response to clicking the mouse; and yes this shows up vividly when playing this game (RuneScape). I have no need for a quick response for anything else; so never noticed it.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> Backwoodsman7 the 1-2 sec delay is in response to clicking the mouse; and yes this shows up vividly when playing this game (RuneScape). I have no need for a quick response for anything else; so never noticed it.


So the delay is happening only in your game? If that's the case, as we determined a while back, if you're still on satellite internet, that's what's causing the delay, and there's absolutely nothing you can do about it except switch to land-based internet. When you send signals to a satellite 22,000 miles away, then back to earth, then at least one more round trip before the movement shows up on your screen, you're going to have some significant latency. If you do the math on that, 1-2 seconds is about right. It'll be really nice when someone figures out how to break the laws of physics, but unfortunately that's still science fiction.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you for that explanation. Yes I do recall talking about the significance an ISP. I am using HughesNet Gen 5 I believe.

Still a friend told me his "monitor" was set to a "frequency" hertz that was rather low; and when he moved it up as high as it would go..much higher than mine has the option for..then his movements in game improved a lot. So still I'm wondering about this frequency hertz...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Still a friend told me his "monitor" was set to a "frequency" hertz that was rather low; and when he moved it up as high as it would go..much higher than mine has the option for..then his movements in game improved a lot.


Animation might be smoother, but that's a different issue from mouse response. I remain skeptical that mouse response can be improved by increasing video refresh rate.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> Still a friend told me his "monitor" was set to a "frequency" hertz that was rather low; and when he moved it up as high as it would go..much higher than mine has the option for..then his movements in game improved a lot.


Your friend is talking about things like image ghosting and motion blur that happen when the image changes really fast; refresh rates above 100Hz or so will help with those. But those things are measured in single-digit milliseconds, not seconds. If he was suggesting refresh rate as a solution to your problem, then he didn't understand that your problem is 1-2 second delays in mouse movements that have nothing to do with image quality.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you both. I've not had any problems at all with image quality.


----------

